# Found this beauty...



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

EDIT: Ignore posts below referring to people being in pictures. I had posted wrong pictures and have since corrected this.

These pictures are in an older furniture store we were doing some work in. It is now a dollar store, needless to say we had to take care of a few "items" before inspection...


















This is a regular 1900 box with 3 #6 in it with a ground wire, sorry can't remember the size of it. Spliced onto two other sets of #6 for a rooftop A/C unit and the furnace. Can you say BOXFILL???!!!!










And this was just SCARY!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Which one of those people is you?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm also not seeing any pictures on my comp, but when I go back to try a different method (the insert pic method, I used


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I see 3 pictures. 1 is a duplicate. 1 picture of a j-box


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

2 pictures have people in them.


----------



## forqnc (May 5, 2009)

/albums/y128/SKS52587/DSCI0120.jpg

This is the picture posted twice, the other shows the J.Box


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

ok I THINK i figured this out. had to go on my phone to see the dang pictures. These should be the right ones. whew! I think I made that WAY harder than it should have been


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I see dead people... or no people at all.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice. 
I was just talking about box fill today with my foreman. 
Amazing.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Boxfill is over-rated anyway. The NEC is too tough on boxfill in my opinion. Also that splice isn't very dangerous considering nobody can touch it up in the rafters like that. If anything it gives the conductors more room to breathe.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, you would need a 10 foot ladder to get to that...imo, not that big of a deal.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Boxfill is over-rated anyway. The NEC is too tough on boxfill in my opinion. Also that splice isn't very dangerous considering nobody can touch it up in the rafters like that. If anything it gives the conductors more room to breathe.


I don't know. It depends on what the loads are on the circuits in the box, I guess. I have seen overstuffed boxes so hot you could light a cigar on them. And that tap may not be dangerous because it is inaccessible, but it has jackleg written all over it. I can't imagine what the other wiring we can't see must look like.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I don't know. It depends on what the loads are on the circuits in the box, I guess. I have seen overstuffed boxes so hot you could light a cigar on them. And that tap may not be dangerous because it is inaccessible, but it has jackleg written all over it. I can't imagine what the other wiring we can't see must look like.


Good point.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i see an FPE product in the background


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That splice is nothing the back of my hammer cant fix:thumbup1:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Where did the people go?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Where did the people go?


What people? I never saw any people.

Someone must be smoking something.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What people? I never saw any people.
> 
> Someone must be smoking something.


 When he first posted he had pictures of people on there, and now they are gone.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> When he first posted he had pictures of people on there, and now they are gone.


 
The pictures, or the people?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> The pictures, or the people?


 There was pictures of people first.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

william1978 said:


> There was pictures of people first.



The first people?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> The first people?


 I'm going to give up right here running dummy is going to have to save me here.:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

that box looks like a 4 -11/16 you can probably change it to an 8x8 box and use burndys and rubber tape to reconnect it :thumbsup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Does box fill count if you leave everything hanging out of the box????


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

s.kelly said:


> Does box fill count if you leave everything hanging out of the box????


 I would say no.:laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> that box looks like a 4 -11/16 you can probably change it to an 8x8 box and use burndys and rubber tape to reconnect it :thumbsup:


Extension rings? Maybe 3 or 4.lol

Tom:thumbup:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

ha ha yea maybe a couple extension rings would do it! but we did swap it out to an 8X8 and redid the splice with new burndys


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I wanna see the pics with the people in them


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I wanna see the pics with the people in them


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


>


_"The staff at MDS Electric wishes you Happy Holidays"_


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Peter D said:


> _"The staff at MDS Electric wishes you Happy Holidays"_


LMAO!!!:laughing: This thread had me laughing so hard I had tears!

:rockon:


----------

